
Advanced Computer Architecture Reading List - luu
http://www.cs.ucf.edu/courses/cda5106/summer02/reading.html
======
kabdib
My favorite books on computer architecture:

_Modern Processor Design_ (Shen and Lepasti). Lots of material on superscalar
processors, with some nice examples from existing work.

_The Pentium Chronicles_ (Robert Colwell). Much less technical, but a lot
about the social nature of getting a significant CPU design done.

------
zacwest
Very strange to post a reading list from a course given in Summer 2002.

I took this same class at UCF more recently with Dr. Heinrich, who did an
amazing job. I don't think his course materials are public, though he used
Modern Processor Design[1].

[1] [http://amzn.com/B00HCLUL5O](http://amzn.com/B00HCLUL5O)

~~~
VLM
"Summer 2002."

WRT the Cray article, I think it would be a struggle to find a better ten page
"primary-ish" source than the original ACM article for the Cray-I. Bitsavers
(and mirrors) has the original hardware ref manual but that's in excess of two
hundred pages. The original marketing brochure (see bitsavers again) is
basically the linked ACM article with bigger graphics and is 15 pages long,
better off just reading the shorter ACM article. Its relevant today because as
a marketing tool back then it was the first heavily pipelined vector processor
for a lot of otherwise experienced folks which in 2013 makes it an ideal intro
to the topic for comp sci students.

I'm having severe trouble at this time of day thinking of anything new in
processor design over the past decade to add to a list. New implementations of
very old ideas, bigger implementations of very old ideas, but not able to
think of any actually new ideas. I'm talking about a decade of substantial
engineering-type achievements vs no basic science-type discoveries.

------
kps
A few historically interesting architecture books that are now available for
free online are:

Thornton, James E, _Design of a computer: the Control Data 6600_
[http://ygdes.com/CDC/DesignOfAComputer_CDC6600.pdf](http://ygdes.com/CDC/DesignOfAComputer_CDC6600.pdf)

Gordon Bell, _Computer Engineering: A DEC View of Hardware Systems Design_
[http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/gbell/CGB%20Fi...](http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/gbell/CGB%20Files/Computer%20Engineering%207809%20c.pdf)

Levy, Henry M., _Capability-Based Computer Systems_
[http://homes.cs.washington.edu/~levy/capabook/](http://homes.cs.washington.edu/~levy/capabook/)

------
akuma73
For computer architecture readings, I'd start here:
[http://www.amazon.com/Readings-Computer-Architecture-
Morgan-...](http://www.amazon.com/Readings-Computer-Architecture-Morgan-
Kaufmann/dp/1558605398/)

Then follow up with the excellent series here:
[http://www.morganclaypool.com/toc/cac/1/1](http://www.morganclaypool.com/toc/cac/1/1)

